# Recommendations of US / UK food magazines



## ones (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello fellow forumites,
I have been horrifically bored of the variety of food /cooking magazines on offer Down Under for many a year and a couple of years ago, started getting Saveur and Lucky Peach delivered. The former I particularly like, as its not completely American-centric with its recipes. There's now room in my budget for one more overseas food mag - anyone care to suggest some titles to an enthusiastic home cook ?


----------



## jonijan (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi OneS,

I underwent a project this past summer to buy one of each magazine for a few months to determine which one really stood out. I have landed on Saveur for a number of reasons. First, the recipes are approachable but not insultingly simple, and most are really appealing. Second, they don't contain reviews of resorts or restaurants that I'll never be able to afford. I found Saveur the most helpful and yum-inspiring.

Best to you!

Joni


----------



## ones (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks Joni, I do like Saveur, it's not totally US-centric, which I really appreciate - kind of cool to be making Georgian dumplings and the like as a remedy to my usual repetoire, which is Asian-leaning because of my background. Being Down Under, shipping is a killer - I may have to settle for e-reader versions of something for $ reasons.


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

Online recipes are amazing and free.

Try Allrecipes.com I had a friend reccomend it on another forum which was not a cooking forum but a Sci-Fi one.

Anyway, here is a site from Better Homes and Gardens and it has only recipes.

http://bhgfood.tumblr.com/


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Occasionally I'll find either an article or recipe in Fine Cooking or Cooks Illustrated magazines that I like.  But I purchase either one of them only once or twice yearly.  Mainly I read them for tips on technique and not much more.


----------



## ones (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks guys, will check these out.


----------

